# Another Aspect of Guarding



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Stela gets jealous or possessive if another dog comes too close to me or if I pet another dog . 
What should I do about that? I want to be able to decide what I want to do and who I want to pay attention to. 
Yesterday I petted a very sweet big Wheaten terrier but Stela was clearly trying to let him know not to be to close to me. She growled at him and then he growled back. She is obviously guarding me. 
She has always had some of the guarding issues and this is a new one.
Any suggestion on how to deal with this issue? 
Thankful as always!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Just be firm with her, you just need to let her know your in control. 


My echo can be a little positive of my but now she just tried to push in between me and the other dog. I can now either ignore her and make more of a fuss of the other dog or just push her back out of the way. 

So if she growls say, and get her behinds you so you are between her and the other dog, that will give you control and allow you to make a fuss of the other dog while she watches.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Puff, my old JR hated me making a fuss of other dogs, if she was on the lead, but ok if off... When on the lead she just about tolerated it unless the other dog put its front paws on to my legs.
As Kendal says if she was on the lead I'd put her behind me and tell her to wait and she would grumble and mutter and swear quietly and look thoroughly disgruntled!
The other approach was to hold a very tasty treat for her to try and get out of my hand while I was fussing the new dog..


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie is quite possessive of me too. She is inclined to push other dogs away from me or get in between us.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie is the same. She very much shows other dogs that I'm her mum. She doesn't growl but just gets very close and between me and the other dog.

It does have advantages. If I Millie is being slow to recall, I just pet another dog and she soon comes running


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you guys for your stories and tips...it's good to know I am not alone!!!


----------

